
Sundar Pichai explains why Trump comes up when you image search for 'idiot' - jacobherrington
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-ceo-explains-why-trump-photo-shows-up-under-idiot-2018-12
======
_Schizotypy
The people who think google has control over their algorithm like that are
idiots too

------
sharemywin
is it the same reason Mitch McConnell's face comes up when I search for:

senator turtle

